# Feet Braggs...he's so much better!!



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

So, When we first got Sheldon, we noticed his feet were really weird. He walked really low on his feet, and found out it was downed pasterns...well, after 4 months, there has been a HUGE turn around....=3

Here's before (these are his front feet. First is him standing, second him sitting...sorry for not getting his whole body in...)











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And here are updated pics!! (just now taken...our attempt at a stack....pretty good for a first timer!!!)



















YAY!! So from 3 months to almost 7 months, HUGE improvement!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Sheldon?? Like Sheldon from big band theory?? Lol love it! 
He looks great! What a big change he has made. Is some thing you have worked on with your vet? Or physical therapy? Just curious?


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Lmao, pretty much =3 We think it fits him pretty well (really smart, really stubborn, and just a little on the awkward side).

Basically, I had to do all the research on my own...my vet didn't know too much about it. We did a combo of low protein food (21-24%, when we got him, he was on 35% protein food...I almost freaked...) and we did a lot of walking on different surfaces, as they think that has something to do with it. He was in a puppy store for about a month, so being in a cage all day I think set his feet up for failure (though his litter mates were fine). Personally, I think he's still got weak pasterns, but that's getting better and better, so he may recover 100% =D


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Well I think is beautiful! 
Congratz on your progress Sheldon. I also applaud you for all your hard work and efforts for helping give Sheldon a happy healthy life. Your hard work has really showed. I bet you have great plans together. So way to go!!  I hopeful keep us posted.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Congratulations! I went through the same thing with my pup and he's doing great now. It will continue to get better.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

really, really a great job done.....HUGE difference! Congrats!


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Well I think is beautiful!
> Congratz on your progress Sheldon. I also applaud you for all your hard work and efforts for helping give Sheldon a happy healthy life. Your hard work has really showed. I bet you have great plans together. So way to go!!  I hopeful keep us posted.


Tehe, thanks ^-^ We think he's pretty great. I'm excited to hopefully start herding with him, as he shows some of the instinct (heads us off, tries to bunch my SO and I together when we do off leash run/play). 



Lakl said:


> Congratulations! I went through the same thing with my pup and he's doing great now. It will continue to get better.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who's gone through this =3 congrats on your pup, too!!!



robinhuerta said:


> really, really a great job done.....HUGE difference! Congrats!


Thanks!! That coming from you makes me really happy =D


----------

